# The TPU Evony house!



## Toothless (Aug 1, 2014)

I decided to make this because it's a game that I play when my good rigs aren't running, and I find it fun. 

Share stories! We can make a TPU alliance on there! I can share server details and whatnot.

Have fun.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 5, 2014)

Bump! Nothing like attacking a city and finding out it's someone's alt account where the main is in the top alliance family on the server.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2014)

came here thinking the title was "The TPU Ebony House" and I'm very disappointed


----------

